

Temple, Read and annotate the popular religious texts - pmrd
http://temple.io/?ref=

======
torbit
Why do so many sites use Raleway font. I get that it is free on google font,
but it is very hard to read. You want to be elegant? get a real font or UX
designer.

------
detaro
Really? Submitting something less than 2 hours after the author posts a "Show
HN"?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560269)

